# Hay Bale Loft/Hoist/Crain



## Nstrand711

Hello,
I am trying to create a hoist for my wife to help her with moving hay bales. I defiantly would be a great option, however travel a lot for work, so I sometimes am not a valid piece to the equation... A belt is the easiest for larger scenarios, however this is a lower budget, less frequent necessity, and much smaller stack. We have one barn were we store the hay about 30-40 bales, then a place in the barn where we have about 4 bales at a time stacked up...

My goal: Getting bale from storage stack to UTV, from UTV to Barn stack.

I drew up a plan I had thought of, but would be completely open and appreciate any advice or suggestions of devices for these types of scenarios.

From Storage to UTV:
My plan was a electric hoist, attached to a barn door rail. The hoist would be connected to a shackle, which would be connected to aircraft cable with two hay hooks. Stab each hook on each side of the bale, and lift which should choke the hooks into the bale.

UTV to barn:
This one I was just going to back the UTV up to the door, grab the hoist, stab one bale hook to the bale, and drag it into place...

Thoughts? I have seen some larger claw type hooks but seems too big for


----------



## Vol

Can she lift the bales??.....if not, have your source make them lighter for her and store them ground level.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nstrand711

No. She has Cystic Fibrosis. A lung disease. She walks like you and me, but gets out of breath super easy! Hay is already super expensive, and unfortunately we don't live close enough to a harvesting community to be able to make a request of those sorts... Thats why I was looking into the idea of a cost effective winch/hoist idea...


----------



## Vol

Hmmmm.....I will have to think about it some more. How high is the loft floor above the ground?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

A cheap way to do it would be hemp rope and block and tackle.....maybe use a 4x4 sheet of plywood to set the hay on and raise and lower with a small tractor or a larger lawn mower.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nstrand711

This is what I drew up of my description of what I was thinking...


----------



## Nstrand711

The pully system was something I thought about... My hope is to make it as effortless for her as possible...

I want to say about 15-20' floor to beam... Where our stack is, there is about another 7' of space above the floor beems as theres no plywood down... just storage...

I will try and take a picture next time I am there...


----------



## Vol

Are these 3 string bales? and is the twine sisal or plastic?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nstrand711

Mostly two string... Depends if we have choices...


----------



## 8350HiTech

Possibly a miniature version of a truck-mount round bale bed?


----------



## MFMan

Hi again,

I responded to you in another one of your postings about spraying your weeds.

Then intrigued by finding somebody fairly nearby to me I clicked on your icon and found that you have other postings...this one.

Maybe we should meet. I raise hay in the Graham, Puyallup area and make deliveries to your area all the time. If a custom size bale is desirable sometimes I accomodate that request.

We raise an Orchard/Timothy mix over here. and at this time we are still baling Second and Third cuttings so you have time to make a special order.

My email address is [email protected]

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## swmnhay

MFMan said:


> Hi again,
> I responded to you in another one of your postings about spraying your weeds.
> Then intrigued by finding somebody fairly nearby to me I clicked on your icon and found that you have other postings...this one.
> Maybe we should meet. I raise hay in the Graham, Puyallup area and make deliveries to your area all the time. If a custom size bale is desirable sometimes I accomodate that request.
> We raise an Orchard/Timothy mix over here. and at this time we are still baling Second and Third cuttings so you have time to make a special order.
> My email address is [email protected]
> Look forward to hearing from you.


You can send a member a personal message .After clicking on their icon and getting to their profile click on personal message button.


----------

